# Mt. Evans on Sunday



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Anyone else doing the Mt. Evans group ride this Sunday? We're departing at 7:30 a.m. from the parking lot SE of the ranger station in Idaho Springs. I'm not sure who the ride planner/host is, but heard about it from Creekside Bikes and spoke to them yesterday to confirm that (as far as they heard) the ride is still on.

My fitness is low and I was on the fence about attempting the climb. But I've held on to some base conditioning and am skinny for climbing and will see just how far I can get up the hill. After all, I want a free Which Wich.

See you there?


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Are the Creekside guys going to be there? I haven't seen Kirk in years; might be worth the suffering!


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Maybe it was Kirk I talked to - not sure. Whoever it was, he said he would not be there on Sunday but assured me that the ride was on and organized by someone else.

I'm new to CO and looking forward to meeting some riders. If I can hang on...


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

ispoke, I don't know you or your fitness level but based on your original post, I would suggest that you pace yourself on this ride, it is a long and tough one! The first 6 miles out of Idaho Springs is a gradual slope and then the real climbing starts. Once you get up to Echo Lake, you are halfway to the top and then you start up Mt. Evans and soon are above tree line! Beautiful ride, scenery, etc. but be careful.
Let us know how it went!


----------



## BlueWheels (Oct 17, 2008)

i'll probably be out there to give mt. evans a shot. i have been up and over juniper pass a few times, but i haven't gone all the way up to mt. evans. the e-mails i got said 8 am, but i'll probably get over there around 7:15 or 7:30 because starting early isn't a bad idea for me (i'm not much of a climber).


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

Did it last weekend and a few times this year - my setup is 53/46-11/26. Just get your cadence set and you'll be fine. It's not that daunting!!


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

I'll be out there in the morning on my green bike with camo baggage. Be sure to mention RBR if you see me there...


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

RIDE REPORT!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/commuting-touring-ride-reports/mt-evans-group-ride-286701.html


----------

